

Thinking about quitting your job? Go tell your boss - ronsho
http://www.ronsho.com/2014/10/quitting-job-tell-boss/

======
tmorton
This advice is only for a very specific situation. If you can certainly find a
better position quickly, but your boss is a decent person who's interested in
your success, then absolutely tell them that you're thinking about leaving.

But that's a rare situation. Basically, it's people who were hired as junior
engineers and have leveled up. Years 2-5 of your career are when your position
can become mismatched with the broader market.

If you're just testing the market, and you might find that your current job is
your best available option, don't tell your boss. Similarly, if you're fleeing
a bad situation but you need the paychecks for a little while, don't tell your
boss.

------
steffan
This is horrible advice! In the real world, you will encounter a variety of
bad outcomes utilizing it.

If you are ready to leave, you're giving up control of when and how once you
tell your boss.

It's exceptionally naive to think that everyone will structure the nature and
timing for your benefit instead of theirs and/or the company. You may be asked
to resign on the spot or give notice. In some secure environments you may be
walked out by security on the spot.

Additionally, if your plans fall through or you have a change of heart, you
will be regarded as disloyal, which may follow you and impede future
promotions or assignments.

Finally, if you have a vindictive boss with contacts in the industry or
destination company, they can quash existing or pending job offers to keep you
or punish you. Cf. Jobs/Apple/Google

------
kelnos
I think this is fairly naive and depends a _lot_ on your boss and company.
I've worked at places where interviewing elsewhere is seen as disloyal. I know
of places where giving your two weeks means getting escorted out on the spot.

I'm not saying these are great places to work, but they exist, and I bet
they're not the minority.

~~~
a3n
I've been fired for quitting, i.e. giving my two weeks notice.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I've worked places that walk folks out the door when they give notice.

------
gamechangr
Bad advice!

In engineering this may apply, as it's a buyers market. Most bosses (in
engineering) understand that they need to convince you to work for them.

It's possible that "Ronsho" could use a little more exposure or real world
experience before making blanket statements.

------
byoung2
If you are leaving to get a better salary, you can get a better deal from your
current employer if you have an offer letter in hand. If you tell your boss
first, you might be settling for less.

~~~
jrjarrett
I assert that by the time it's gotten to the point that you have gone out,
slogged thru hundreds of job postings, had interviews, negotiated a new
position, YOU'RE DONE AT YOUR OLD JOB. And there's no going back.

Something had to have pushed you to do all that work to find a new position;
are a few thousand more a year going to fix it?

Never mind you'll forever be marked as the "one who will leave".

~~~
byoung2
_I assert that by the time it 's gotten to the point that you have gone out,
slogged thru hundreds of job postings, had interviews, negotiated a new
position, YOU'RE DONE AT YOUR OLD JOB. And there's no going back._

I could be alone here, but I never _stop_ looking at job postings. If I ever
see something more interesting than my current job, why not explore it.
Chances are you would miss the most interesting opportunities if you weren't
looking 90% of the time. The best time to search for jobs and interview is
when you already have a comfortable job. Then your desperation doesn't force
you to take something you don't love.

~~~
__chrismc
You're not alone. I've been in my current job ~3.5 years - every day I've read
through (and sometimes speculatively applied for) many job postings.

I like my job, but that doesn't stop me keeping an eye out for something
better.

------
sportanova
And then there's always the scenario where your boss guilt trips you, then
when that fails - threatens you. Don't tell your boss

~~~
jfoster
Depends on your boss and where you work. I think lots of people & businesses
appreciate a bit of extra heads-up above & beyond the required notice period.

~~~
a3n
Never feel obligated to give more than two weeks, and then only when you're
definitely leaving.

Imagine the flip side conversation: "We're thinking about firing you, so we're
interviewing people. Not sure, we'll see how it goes. I suppose we might be
convinced to keep you if you work an extra 20%."

It's an extremely asymmetric relationship. Recognize which side of that
relationship you are on.

~~~
sportanova
Completely agree - and only 2 weeks if you expect your employer to behave
calmly

------
sigzero
I don't think I have ever worked for anyone that I would feel comfortable
telling them "Hey I feel like quitting".

------
a3n
"It’s important for me to say that this relates to employees who are good at
their job. If you aren’t – just do everyone a favor and quit.."

I would normally be reluctant to tell a boss that I'm looking. I'm pretty sure
that I would _never_ tell someone who could say this; in fact that there's a
good chance that person might already be driving me out, whether I was good or
not.

------
joch3
What about those who want to look around while keeping the current job on the
hook? I think this happens more often than not - it's the only good way to
assess your own value in the market.

